# Strange Video - Fragging Rap?!?!?



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Aren't those your kids, Jeff? LOL. The stuff you can find on You Tube..... HHHHMMM.....


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Jeeez.. that musta taken a long time to make lol..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

what the hell was that!!! WOAH!!! talk about a waste of time ..lol


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

beN said:


> what the hell was that!!! WOAH!!! talk about a waste of time ..lol


Not to mention.. our time.. (why I even shared it.. I have no idea)

I would never subject my kids to such torture. Someday.. when they are teenagers.. their friends will find this and they will be mortified.. immortality through the net!


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

does this make sw enthusiasts look bad? hey its stuck in my head... the frags are so amazing


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

lol wut.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome-o...
that is all.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

YouTube - Robot Coral Fragging

This one is even more whacked.

It's all that high intensity lighting reef guys work under. Fries our brains.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I think someone should dress up as the robot at the next BCA meetup..


----------

